# FTA Convention /Manchester Iowa Emergency Assistant



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

If anyone is traveling to Manchester, Iowa for the national FTA (Fur Trappers Association) Convention This Thursday through Sat. and you have any sort of road emergency...PM me.

In the PM state your phone number and real name.

My limit is anything within 200 miles of Manchester or Cedar Rapids Iowa.

If you are towing a camper and your tow vehicle breaks down I can even help there if the limit is less than 5,000 lbs without equalizers or 12,000lbs with.

We'll either get the camper to a safe campground or we'll get you to a local Walmart. Not to glamour I know but it least you won't have to let it set along side the highway or in a sleazy fix it shop.

Even if you want piece of mind, send me a PM and well exchange numbers before the trip.

May your trip be safe!

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Duh....I meant the title to be "Emergency Assistance"


----------

